# Suche DSL-Anbieter



## the_black_hawk (17. September 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem DSL-FlatrateAnbieter. Mehrere Stunden mit Google ließen mich zu dem Schluss kommen, dass ich wohl nicht das bekommen werde, was ich suche, aber vieleicht könnt ihr mir weiter helfen?

Folgendes sollte enthalten sein:
- min DSL 2000 (vorzugsweise 6000)
- FLATRATE
- max. 12 Monate minVertragslaufzeit
- KEINE Telefonflat, ich hab kein Telefon und will auch keins

mir gehts also nur um ne DSLflatrate ohne Telefon, hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## the_black_hawk (28. September 2007)

Hat keiner ne Idee?

Ich hab letztens bei der Telecom angerufen, die haben gemeint dass ich wohl keinen Tarif mehr ohne TelefonFlat finden werde, kann ich mir aber ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen


----------



## Roadrunner86 (28. September 2007)

Hast du dich schonmal bei Freenet umgehört? DIe bieten, glaube ich, sowas noch an!


----------



## MiMi (28. September 2007)

Ich hab was im Radio gehoert von so ner DSL flat 1 Monatsvertragslaufzeit und 12.99 oder so im Monat (da kommen natuerlich noch Anschlussgebuehren zu)
Ich galub es war was mit C?!
sorry hab net genau zugehoert


----------



## michaelwengert (28. September 2007)

Wie wärs mit Congstar http://congstar.de/DSL--709d.html

keine Vertragslaufzeit
14,99 €
DSL 2000
+Flat


----------



## MiMi (28. September 2007)

Ha, das wars  ok 14,99 aber fast ^^


----------



## darKuser (28. September 2007)

naja die teleflat is doch gratis oder ? Steck einfach keien tele rein ... und ich sag mal so über irgendeine Leitung müssen die ja dein dsl laufen lassen. 

Holst es dir bei Kabeldeutschland ..mit tv anschluss ^^(dein Internet läuft dann über deinen Kabelanschluss, aber Telefon bekommst da dann auch gratis dazu^^)

Es gibt noch SKYdsl dann läuft dein Anschluss über einen Sateliet und du bekommst kein Tele, aber vertragslaufzeit 24 mon.(http://www.teles-skydsl.de/)

Ich glaub ich hab das richtige für dich http://www.q-dsl-home.de/?subtrader=QSC-Site
da kann man dann nur über die Internetleitung mit einem Headset telen(muss man aber nicht,das is nur eine kostenlose funktion) und sosnt guck dich mal auf der internet seite um, die vertragslaufzeit hatte ich jetzt nicht gefunden.
Aber sonst ist es glaube ich das richtige für dich ^^
*edit (du kannst dir deine vertragslaufzeit auswählen)


ansosnten alice is ganz cool da du keien mindesvertragslaufzeit hast.


----------



## mmtux (30. September 2007)

Schon mal von Alice-DSL Light gehört: http://www.alice-dsl.de/kundencenter/export/de/residential/produkte/alice_light/details/index.html

Das ist ein reiner DSL-Anschluss. Auf Wunsch kann man aber auch für einen Aufpreis einen Telefonanschluss dazubuchen.


----------

